# Eclipse 3.2: kompiliert nicht das aktuell im Fenster geöffnete



## James7 (21. Mai 2009)

Hallo!
Ich habe ein kleines Problemchen. Ich habe Vista 64-Bit auf meinem Rechner und zu Beginn habe ich Eclipse nicht zum Laufen gebracht. Nach längerem Googeln habe ich herausgefunden, dass ein paar Leutchen mit Vista 64-Bit Probleme haben.
Ich habe aber dann irgendwo gelesen, dass die ältere Version 3.2 bei Vista 64-Bit funktioniert. Tut es bei mir nun auch. Dies nur als Erklärung, warum ich 3.2 habe.

Mein Problem ist nun folgendes:
Wenn ich in einem Fenster bei Eclipse nun eine Klasse geöffnet habe und dann oben auf das "run"-Zeichen klicken, kompiliert eclipse eine ganz andere Klasse und gibt diese auf der Console aus und nicht die, die ich im Fenster geöffnet habe.
Wie kann ich das einstellen, dass er grad das geöffnete Fenster kompiliert und ausgibt?
Probiere schon seit 1 Stunde alles mögliche, aber nichts funktioniert.
Kann mir jemand helfen?
Wäre für jeden Tipp dankbar. :toll:


----------



## Wildcard (21. Mai 2009)

Dieses Verhalten hat sich von Eclipse 3.2 auf Eclipse 3.3 geändert.
In 3.2 wird die Klasse ausgeführt die als letztes gestartet wird, in 3.3 und später nach Möglichkeit eine zur Selektion passende.
Hast du denn auch die 64 Bit Version von Eclipse runtergeladen bevor du aufgegeben hast? Du brauchst dazu natürlich auch eine 64 Bit VM.
Wenn das nicht geht, fehlermeldung posten


----------



## James7 (22. Mai 2009)

Problem hat sich erledigt. Vorher lief die 3.5er 64-Bit Version nicht bei mir. 
Nun habe ich es aber hinbekommen und wie immer saß das Problem ungefähr 30 cm vor dem Laptop.


----------

